
Student on Winter Break: Book Recommendations? - BuffalotoSV
Greetings!<p>I remember way back HN had a post for book recommendations - that&#x27;s where I found &quot;Why We Sleep&quot; by Matthew Walker and it profoundly changed how I view the importance of sleep.<p>And I was curious if you had any more recommendations - I&#x27;m on winter break - a first semester MS CS student and looking for fun or educational reads.
======
RobBlackwell
Mountains of the Mind by Robert Macfarlane

Use the holiday opportunity to read more widely, venture outside of science
and ponder more profound matters.

This book changed my reading directions forever.

~~~
BuffalotoSV
Thank you! I haven't started your recommendation yet - the nature theme
reminds me of "Hidden Life of Trees" \- a book about what trees do over
hundreds and thousands of years, you might like it. I definitely did. :)

